# pb-13 posting



## bwinders (Feb 9, 2008)

:yay:Just wondering why not too many pb-13 posts on this sight once these things came out. It just seems like there aren't too many thoughts after the anticipation. Could it be that people just are content now and enjoying their music and ht to even care to post????:yay:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will find most of us who have them comment about them all the time just not in this thread, I enjoy my PB 13 ultra allot and wish more people could experience them. :T


----------



## bwinders (Feb 9, 2008)

Could you tell me where you post comments so I can be a little more informed? Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are several,
Here
this one
also here
and this is one I did of the one I have here

you will find lots more if you use the search feature on here at the top of the page just type in SVS PB13


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't own any SVS sub, yet ... :sad:

If you want to read about the SVS PB13 ... here is some  post about it  :yes: . :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

here's a posting


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

that's just nuts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike C. A.K.A. "SUBWOOFER KING"


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

I take it you sell subs. I mean you can't possibly need all those subs to enjoy a movie, or do you? LOL


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> I take it you sell subs. I mean you can't possibly need all those subs to enjoy a movie, or do you? LOL


at the time of those 6, no, they're just for me. :bigsmile: i actually want some more


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know anyone who has as many subs as Mike, He is the BASS KING!


----------

